# Open Beta



## Shinar (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Wer von euch wird Aion in der Open Beta das erste Mal spielen?


----------



## Treni (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. September 2009)

<--- Möp


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Wer von euch wird Aion in der Open Beta das erste Mal spielen?




langeweile? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wobham (5. September 2009)

<-----  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (5. September 2009)

<----------------- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ----------------->


----------



## Schlork of DOOM (5. September 2009)

Isch!


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> <-----------------
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<--- nicht


----------



## Idekoon (5. September 2009)

Zwar sinnloser Thread aber egal ;D
Ich werde auch das erste mal spielen, hatte keinen Glück mit den Keys und war zu faul mir die Pre Order Box zu holen.
Naja jetzt hab ichs ja doch getan^^
mfg Idekoon


----------



## Barreth (5. September 2009)

hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (5. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit na umfrage?
<ich nicht>


----------



## Aratianne (5. September 2009)

Was man nicht alles tut, um die Zeit zu überbrücken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin auch das erste Mal dabei und bin schon total hibbelig... freu mich schon aufs stundenlange Rumprobieren mit der Charaktererstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (5. September 2009)

Wieso merkt man, dass ich immo nichts zu tun habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## skazi# (6. September 2009)

<----------------

und freu mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wann fängtsdenn heut en?


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

skazi# schrieb:


> <----------------
> 
> und freu mich schon
> 
> ...




OB fängt heute um 18 uhr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> OB fängt heute um 18 uhr an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aus unsicheren quellen hört man 16 uhr solls beginnen^^


----------



## MansionCross (6. September 2009)

<--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kanns nimmer erwarten D:


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> aus unsicheren quellen hört man 16 uhr solls beginnen^^




mmmh auf der offiziellen seite von aion steht 18 uhr also denke net das die das jetzt auf 16uhr verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

20 MB noch dann bin ich endlich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> 20 MB noch dann bin ich endlich fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dickes GRATZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

<-------------------- Hier xD

*freu*


----------



## Blutbeton (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (6. September 2009)

<------ JEHA endlich kann ich ma zocken^^


----------



## Kizna (6. September 2009)

<----- .... NOT. Trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf 1.5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilyy (6. September 2009)

Ich habe vorhin irgendwo schonmal die Serverliste von der OB gelesen.
Mich würde mal interressieren auf welche Server die deutschsprachigen Spieler vermehrt gehen.
Eine Umfrage wäre da vielleicht vom Vorteil.

Gruss
Emilyy


----------



## Palee (6. September 2009)

Ich hab mal ne frage wie ich das mit dem Acc machen muss? Brauch ich da auch nen Key für um die Open beta zu spielen?


----------



## Honoris (6. September 2009)

stimmt es das in der open beta alle channels im chat jetzt verfügbar sind oder versteh ich das falsch?


@Chase_Payne Yes both hotbar locking and chat channels will be enabled for open beta.



is von brian knox aus twitter


http://twitter.com/aion_xaen


----------



## Emilyy (6. September 2009)

Palee schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage wie ich das mit dem Acc machen muss? Brauch ich da auch nen Key für um die Open beta zu spielen?


Da gibt es nun wirklich genug threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein paar sec scrollen und die findest dadrüber genug.

Gruss
Emilyy


----------



## Palee (6. September 2009)

ok bin ein blindfisch ^^ aber ich such mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

Emilyy schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin irgendwo schonmal die Serverliste von der OB gelesen.
> Mich würde mal interressieren auf welche Server die deutschsprachigen Spieler vermehrt gehen.
> Eine Umfrage wäre da vielleicht vom Vorteil.
> 
> ...



alle eu und na server der (open)beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald gehts wieder loooohoooos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. jetzt sogar mit link

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. September 2009)

<--- kann endlich seinen alten ClosedBeta Key nutzen.
Ich werde versuchen so früh wie möglichst nach hause zu kommen, freue mich schon auf das 1x Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## AemJaY (6. September 2009)

hmmm die Server Liste macht lust auf Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde so ab 16:00Uhr nur noch diese Liste ansehn. Sobald die Login Server On sind gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welchen Server ich nehm. ist mir momentan egal. Open Beta ist für mich sowiso nur zum Testen welche Klasse ich hochspielen werde. In der Final Version werd ich mir dann nen Server suchen wo ich mit meinen Kumpels drauf bin.

Ach und ja ich bin auch neu bei Aion. Komme aber nicht von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Komme aber nicht von WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen steht in deiner Sig auch: WoW - Inaktiv....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (6. September 2009)

ich meine damit ich spielte zuletzt nicht WoW. 
Und WoW war acuh nicht mein erstes MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valin dX (6. September 2009)

<---- mal antesten 

hab ich iwie einen an der klatschte oder wieso ist immer wenn ich gucke hier
http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ 
2 us server on ? xD


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

ich hab noch nen china account mit dem ich zocken könnte :<


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (6. September 2009)

schlagt mal vor was ich jetzt noch 5 stunden machen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Valin Ja da sind 2 US Server on. Nur ohne den Login Server nutzt dir das auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Sharil schrieb:


> schlagt mal vor was ich jetzt noch 5 stunden machen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


XXX filme schauen, fernsehen und da bei verblöden, schlafen, singen, pc putzen, pc formatieren, pc defragmentieren, neue grafik karte kaufen gehen und ein bauen, anderes spiele spielen? genug tipps?


----------



## Honzoworsto (6. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> <----- .... NOT. Trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf 1.5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey Kizna wie gehts? vill seh wa uns ja demnächst in Aion =)


----------



## tehantichriz (6. September 2009)

hab leider keinen beta key mehr bekommen, würd aber sehr gern spielen :/
falls jemand einen hat, den er nicht braucht, würd mich über eine PM freuen!

gruß!


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Ich kann heute das erste mal aion spielen und ich freu mich total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ich kann heute das erste mal aion spielen und ich freu mich total
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja dann viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Den wird er sicher haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Den wird er sicher haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jupp.ist ja auch ein saugeiles spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

T Minus Vier Stunden .. Hab mich in meiner Gilde schon verabschiedet für Heute Abend ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> T Minus Vier Stunden .. Hab mich in meiner Gilde schon verabschiedet für Heute Abend ^^




rischtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mein sechserträger bier noch kalt stellen und aion kann kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

ich auch nicht


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

Seh ich das richtig: die alten CB-Server sind noch da? Das heißt auch die CB-Charactere sind noch da?? Ich muss also nicht nochmal von vorne loslegen? Das wäre ja der Hammer wenn man direkt mit'm Abyss loslegen kann!


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig: die alten CB-Server sind noch da? Das heißt auch die CB-Charactere sind noch da?? Ich muss also nicht nochmal von vorne loslegen? Das wäre ja der Hammer wenn man direkt mit'm Abyss loslegen kann!




nein!!! die charaktere wurden gelöscht.ein bischen zeit muss sein zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> nein!!! die charaktere wurden gelöscht.ein bischen zeit muss sein zum lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach mist, das wäre ja auch wirklich zu schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

werde schon langsam hibbelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/

Events
Open Beta	0d 2h 19m 12s


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Noch 2std und 20min warten -.-


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> hmmm die Server Liste macht lust auf Zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo seht ihr die Serverliste? Wenn ich mich einloggen will, steht da "Connection to authorization server failed" - nach dem Klick auf OK schliesst sich das Spiel. Ist das normal?


----------



## MansionCross (6. September 2009)

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/

hier zb^^
so sieht man direkt ob die server schon on sind x)


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

MansionCross schrieb:


> http://kindred.aion.tv/status/
> 
> hier zb^^
> so sieht man direkt ob die server schon on sind x)



Hast Du denn die gleiche Meldung wie ich, wenn Du Dich einloggen möchtest?  *panik schieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Hast Du denn die gleiche Meldung wie ich, wenn Du Dich einloggen möchtest?  *panik schieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wir haben alle diese Meldung weil die Beta erst um 18 Uhr startet und noch kein Server up ist also hast noch etwas über eineinhalb stunden bis es funktioniert ^^


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Wir haben alle diese Meldung weil die Beta erst um 18 Uhr startet und noch kein Server up ist also hast noch etwas über eineinhalb stunden bis es funktioniert ^^



aber auf der seite steht noch 4 Stunden 10min oder hat das mit den verschiedenen Zeitzonen zu tun?


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> aber auf der seite steht noch 4 Stunden 10min oder hat das mit den verschiedenen Zeitzonen zu tun?




Keine Ahnung was das heissen soll.Nur offiziell ist angekündigt das AION OB um 18 Uhr startet und die Fehlermeldung die Du bekommen hast bekommt man wenn die Server down sind.

ALso easy zurücklehnen bis 18 Uhr nen Bierchen trinken denn alles wird gut ^^


----------



## Elborian (6. September 2009)

möp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ->>>


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das heissen soll.Nur offiziell ist angekündigt das AION OB um 18 Uhr startet und die Fehlermeldung die Du bekommen hast bekommt man wenn die Server down sind.
> 
> ALso easy zurücklehnen bis 18 Uhr nen Bierchen trinken denn alles wird gut ^^



okok - alles ist gut - tief durchatmen - REISS DICH AM RIEMEN VERDAMMT!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (6. September 2009)

Honzoworsto schrieb:


> Hey Kizna wie gehts? vill seh wa uns ja demnächst in Aion =)



Oh ne, nicht der schon wieder ... Fanboys tun weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Nur noch etwas mehr als 1:30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honzoworsto (6. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Oh ne, nicht der schon wieder ... Fanboys tun weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab dich auch lieb  <3Kizna <3


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> okok - alles ist gut - tief durchatmen - REISS DICH AM RIEMEN VERDAMMT!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Elender Suchtlappen Du ^^.


Obwohl ich kann es auch nicht mehr auahtlen obwohl ich die CB auch schon gespielt habe.Aber nur die letzte somit konnte ich noch nicht alles ausprobieren.


Bin der crafting fan da braucht man halt nen bischen mehr zeit zu aber denke bis 13. reicht es ^^


----------



## Comp4ny (6. September 2009)

Warum sind eig. die Login-Server down?

Das offi. Forum ist ebenfalls nicht erreichbar, hat nur nen vermerk das es offline wegen der OpenBeta die ja heute beginnt ist.


----------



## Bedzi (6. September 2009)

bin gespannt auf die charakter erstellung mit den patch 1.5! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Warum sind eig. die Login-Server down?



weil es erst um 18 uhr los geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Du hast in der Tat ein ernsthaftes Anliegen.Dein Rechner.
> Und ja ich troll mich lieber in meine Ecke denn Dir ist ja leider nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Dein Rechner möcht ich nicht sein das arme Ding
> ...




oha schon wieder 3 threads geschlossen.die leute werden wohl unruhig wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> weil es erst um 18 uhr los geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahhh cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Warum sind eig. die Login-Server down?
> 
> Das offi. Forum ist ebenfalls nicht erreichbar, hat nur nen vermerk das es offline wegen der OpenBeta die ja heute beginnt ist.




Die Login Server sind down weil die BETA erst um 18 Uhr beginnt.

Das offizielle Forum wird auch mit demBeginn der OB zeitgleich wieder da sein.


Ist halt BETA und ganz normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Los (6. September 2009)

Ach und ich dachte Blizzard hätte n paar Praktikanten der Serverwartung von sich bei NC eingeschleußt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (6. September 2009)

Ich nehme mal an aber alles auf Englisch?
Weil der Trailer (noch) auf EN ist ^^


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

könnt ihr sie spüren.. die ruhe vor dem sturm?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich 
will
spielen!

bei der letzten cbt gingen die server 20-30 minuten vor dem geplanten start hoch.. *hoff*


----------



## Bedzi (6. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an aber alles auf Englisch?
> Weil der Trailer (noch) auf EN ist ^^



jap^^


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

Hier^^ ganz neu dabei erste ma aion testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huschelwuschel (6. September 2009)

argh nervös im kreis lauf eine kippe nach der anderen rauch nur noch 1:14


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Noch 1 std und 10 .... das dauer vielleicht


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

schon witzig, wenn man sieht, dass auf http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ ca. 8.5k leute gebannt auf nen grünes lämpchen warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> könnt ihr sie spüren.. die ruhe vor dem sturm?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welche ruhe!?!?!? ich hüpf hier seit ner halben stunde hin und her XD


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

ui ein kleiner mini patch bzw update zum runterladen, was uns da wohl erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> könnt ihr sie spüren.. die ruhe vor dem sturm?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein weil ich seit gester nacht nur noch rum hüpfe


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> welche ruhe!?!?!? ich hüpf hier seit ner halben stunde hin und her XD



naja ok, dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh gleich nochmal kurz raus an die frische luft...

wobei dann könnte ich einen früheren start verpassen Oo


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Ich kann nicht mal mehr ruhig fernsehr schauen ^^


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

schade nur das die chars, nach der Woche wieder gelöscht werden.

ABER:

so kann man in ruhe alle klassen testen und ist somit beim Final vorbereitet.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> ui ein kleiner mini patch bzw update zum runterladen, was uns da wohl erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




PANIK! muss ich gleich mal auf den neusten stand bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Ich kann nicht mal mehr ruhig fernsehr schauen ^^


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> PANIK! muss ich gleich mal auf den neusten stand bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sind nur 20mb  konnte mit dem launcher relativ schnell mit 150kb runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

bei mir gibts kein update??? oO *schneller hüpf*


----------



## Wobham (6. September 2009)

<---- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (6. September 2009)

Auf welche Server gehen wir eig alle ?

Damit die meisten Deutschen auf einem Server sind ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

ach herrlich wenn alle sich zusammen freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Könnt ihr das update laden?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

auf welchem Server....

genau , das wollte ich auch gerade fragen!


----------



## Comp4ny (6. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das update laden?



Bin schon komplett Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe vor ca. 20 min den Download begonnen.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

ich war auch schon zu CB zeiten auf dem server mit dem dümmsten namen XD da hatte man nie wartezeiten *gg*


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Auf welche Server gehen wir eig alle ?
> 
> Damit die meisten Deutschen auf einem Server sind ^^




auf andren seiten haben ich gesehen, dass fregion bei vielen deutschen legionen das ziel sein wird. werde mit einem kumpel wohl auch dorthin gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das update laden?


lol bei mir gibts gar kein update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (6. September 2009)

Ich finde ja --- Ariel ---- besser ^^


----------



## Bedzi (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> lol bei mir gibts gar kein update
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bei mir auch nicht,evt.im hintergrund pasiert....aber locker bleiben wird schon klappen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Ich finde ja --- Ariel ---- besser ^^



jau, das wird wohl auch beliebt sein. schon nur weil a) die meerjungfrau  und b) der erste in der liste ^^


----------



## Mive (6. September 2009)

Fregion, meiner einer +2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

58 min noch ...


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

wir werden alle sterben ^^


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

Auf Ariel war ich bereits in der CB unterwegs, waren nette Leute dabei, auch viele deutschsprachige. Englisch-skills sind in einer Beta aber generell von Vorteil ^^


----------



## Bussen (6. September 2009)

Jungs keep cool 
*chips knabber*
will wer?
*chips rumreich*


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

vielleicht hattest du das ja schon runtergeladen, wenn deine version auf 1.5.0.3 hat ist alles gut.^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

chio?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Jungs keep cool
> *chips knabber*
> will wer?
> *chips rumreich*




ich esse lieber gesunden apfel


----------



## Bussen (6. September 2009)

?? wenn ihr aion startet bekommt ihr dann auch eine fehlermeldung?


----------



## Trikalium (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

T minus 60 min, läuft

Läuft schneller

und noch schneller,

NEIN, es dauert leider doch 3600 Sek....

man, man , man       Ich freu mich!!!


----------



## Ksde (6. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> bei mir auch nicht,evt.im hintergrund pasiert....aber locker bleiben wird schon klappen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach schmarn, das update haste bestimmt scho lange installiert gehabt, hat wahrscheinlich den launcher heut das erste ma angeschmissen oder so.
Ich hab ded scho gestern oder vorgestern installiert
wenn ihr den launcher angeschmissen habt und ihr alle 10min manuell auf "Nach Updates suchen" klickt und nichts kommt, wird nichts schiefgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer diese panikmache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

welche fehlermeldung? mehr infos^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> ?? wenn ihr aion startet bekommt ihr dann auch eine fehlermeldung?


Jo hatte ich auch hab zweilmal launcher neugestartet dann gings


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

Noch 55 min, stellt schonma eure Bettpfannen und eure Vorräte bereit!


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> vielleicht hattest du das ja schon runtergeladen, wenn deine version auf 1.5.0.3 hat ist alles gut.^^



Die version habe ich scho seit 2 tagen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zieh mir scho ganze zeit die login musik von aion rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

MAMA!!! SCHÜSSEL!!!!


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Oh Gott noch so lange^^ Hoffentlich starten die wieder ne viertel Stunde früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (6. September 2009)

Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zu den Patch servern und solle meine internetverbindung überprüfen


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

das erste mal <<<<<<<<<<<<<<


edit : 54 min.  


Bei mir wirds so sein wie bei cartmen aus southpark... Mama!!!!   schüssssell!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

Ach solang der Aion button im launcher grün leuchtet ist doch alles gut xD


53min


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

also angeblich sollen die server um 17:30 starten ich hoffe mal das stimmt auch :> welchen server sucht ihr euch von buffed denn aus ? :> ich guck grad bully und warte und warte und warte^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir scho ganze zeit die login musik von aion rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ich grad auch, will rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir scho ganze zeit die login musik von aion rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find die furchtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (AAaaaHhhHHaaaIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOONNNN)  
Aber die Kampfmusik ist noch schlimmer ^^


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zu den Patch servern und solle meine internetverbindung überprüfen



Das muss nicht unbedingt an dir liegen, denke mal die server sind grade überlastet einfach paar mal probieren^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zu den Patch servern und solle meine internetverbindung überprüfen



hatte ich auch ne weile.. schau nach ob dein aion auf englisch gestellt ist und so... beta ist englisch... nachdem ichs umgestellt hatte gings bei mir zumindest wieder...


----------



## Pansky (6. September 2009)

Das schlimmste sind dann noch die restlichen 7 Tage nach der OB.


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

51min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Pansky schrieb:


> Das schlimmste sind dann noch die restlichen 7 Tage nach der OB.


Da hab ich gar keine lust drauf xD


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> also angeblich sollen die server um 17:30 starten ich hoffe mal das stimmt auch :> welchen server sucht ihr euch von buffed denn aus ? :> ich guck grad bully und warte und warte und warte^^



Ich gucke auch bully ^^


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Pansky schrieb:


> Das schlimmste sind dann noch die restlichen 7 Tage nach der OB.


Du hast etwas verbotenes ausgesprochen. Weiche von mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Pansky schrieb:


> Das schlimmste sind dann noch die restlichen 7 Tage nach der OB.



nein erinner uns doch nicht dran was soll ich denn da machen ?^^ überstunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

genau, Auf welchen servern fangt ihr an zu spielen?


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

habe zum glück noch eine woche semesterferien.. wie... gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Wikingersong... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> MAMA!!! SCHÜSSEL!!!!




lol ^^


Hab ich auch dickes Need drauf ^^ 47 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> also angeblich sollen die server um 17:30 starten ich hoffe mal das stimmt auch :> welchen server sucht ihr euch von buffed denn aus ? :> ich guck grad bully und warte und warte und warte^^




woher willst das wissen mit 17:30?


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

shice bully XD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Ich  nehm den ersten Server also Azriel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> woher willst das wissen mit 17:30?



"angeblich" habe gestern mal im forum so rumgefragt da haben sie gesagt in einer cb haben sie 15 minuten vorher geöffnet weil sich soviele versucht haben einzuloggen ;D


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

48min

Auf welchen servern fangt ihr an zu spielen?


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Also am anfang war die login musik ganz ok jetzt kotzt sie mich an ^^


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> 48min
> 
> Auf welchen servern fangt ihr an zu spielen?



fregion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder ariel.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Also am anfang war die login musik ganz ok jetzt kotzt sie mich an ^^


Soweit ists bei mir noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pansky (6. September 2009)

Hab mal noch ne Frage zum Schurken. Ist der Schurke was seine Unsichtbarkeit angeht wie bei AOC oder der wie bei WOW. Weil ich hab kein Bock auf irgendweile Schattenspielchen wie bei AOC.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

alle buffies auf Ariel plz ;D


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Das Thema hatten wir bereits zur genüge -.-


----------



## Bussen (6. September 2009)

wäre ich auch für^^ alle geschlossen auf einen


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

Ariel  /sign

so geh jetz spülen dauert 30 min das hilft enorm^^


----------



## Idekoon (6. September 2009)

Bin auch auf Ariel


----------



## Chrissler (6. September 2009)

Pansky schrieb:


> Hab mal noch ne Frage zum Schurken. Ist der Schurke was seine Unsichtbarkeit angeht wie bei AOC oder der wie bei WOW. Weil ich hab kein Bock auf irgendweile Schattenspielchen wie bei AOC.



wtf schurke? wenn dann Scout Ranger und Assasin ^^ Aber es geht mehr oder weniger so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Manaverbrauch ist minimal (falls es einen giebt) und langsamer wird man auch nicht soooo extrem. Also ja kommt schon hin ^^ zumindest für den Assasin das der Ranger sich tarnen kann ist eh nur geil xD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> alle buffies auf Ariel plz ;D


Brauch dann sicher erstmal 5min pro quest um zu verstehen was ich machen soll


----------



## Bussen (6. September 2009)

hmm weiß gar nicht ob ich das hier reinschreiben darf aber hat wer lust mit mir zusammen zu questen ?
wäre ein asmodier auf ariel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Wenn alle ariel gehen gehe ich da auch mal hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

und ich weiss noch immer nicht welchen char. in der ob ich antesten will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so - noch zeit um was zu essen und den telefonstecker zu ziehen.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Brauch dann sicher erstmal 5min pro quest um zu verstehen was ich machen soll



me too^^ englisch o.O das is ned das meine :>^^ bayrisch wär schon eher was für mich ;D


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> alle buffies auf Ariel plz ;D



ok da geh ich dann schonmal nicht hin damit das startgebiet nicht überflutet ist und ich in ruhe alles gucken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Channel ftw


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Als erstes test ich maln späher an, weil ich denn eig dann nicht spielen will


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ok da geh ich dann schonmal nicht hin damit das startgebiet nicht überflutet ist und ich in ruhe alles gucken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




genau _deshalb_ gibts von jedem startgebiet bis lvl 20 verschiedene kanäle. (NUR im startgebiet^^)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Dauert suicher eh erstmal ne stunde bis man drin ist ^^


----------



## Bedzi (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> me too^^ englisch o.O das is ned das meine :>^^ bayrisch wär schon eher was für mich ;D




kein angst^^....ihr könnt euch die quest ziele auf den map zeigen lassen.

http://aion.buffed.de/content/73/quest-guide/1/


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> me too^^ englisch o.O das is ned das meine :>^^ bayrisch wär schon eher was für mich ;D



wtf XD aion auf bayrisch ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> genau _deshalb_ gibts von jedem startgebiet bis lvl 20 verschiedene kanäle. (NUR im startgebiet^^)



da aber so ziemlich jeder mmo spieler hier registriert ist werden die ALLE überfüllt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

Ihr geht alle auf Ariel? Jut dann geh ich woanders hin xD


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Also ich möchte nicht wissen was passiert wenn die server on sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ihr geht alle auf Ariel? Jut dann geh ich woanders hin xD



meine rede    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ihr geht alle auf Ariel? Jut dann geh ich woanders hin xD




me too!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> kein angst^^....ihr könnt euch die quest ziele auf den map zeigen lassen.
> 
> http://aion.buffed.de/content/73/quest-guide/1/



hajo das is ja perfekt ;D^^ dann kann ja fast nix mehr schief gehen ;>


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> meine rede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie wärs mit Mesramthaeda^^ Der hört sich so scheiße an der is sicher net so voll^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Also ich möchte nicht wissen was passiert wenn die server on sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich sag es dir aber, es gibt eine pervers orgye von einloggern die alle einloggen wollen und da mit den server ganbangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ihr geht alle auf Ariel? Jut dann geh ich woanders hin xD



Naja gibt ja auch zwei Fraktionen, denke die meisten Buffies hier werden zu den Asmodae gehen, die sind doch "böse" und deshalb viiiieeel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> ich sag es dir aber, es gibt eine pervers orgye von einloggern die alle einloggen wollen und da mit den server ganbangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seltsame Fantasien hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Hm das hört sich sehr interessant an ^^


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

40 min


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> ich sag es dir aber, es gibt eine pervers orgye von einloggern die alle einloggen wollen und da mit den server ganbangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fake es gibt keine server


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Mesramthaeda^^ Der hört sich so scheiße an der is sicher net so voll^^



ich geh auf nen französichen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein spaß bei seite ich geh nicht auf ariel weil er voll sein wird und weil er mich an meerjungfrauen erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> ich sag es dir aber, es gibt eine pervers orgye von einloggern die alle einloggen wollen und da mit den server ganbangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na,das will ich miterleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> wtf XD aion auf bayrisch ^^



ja warum denn nicht ?^^ mir würds gefallen :>


----------



## Dragonsóul (6. September 2009)

Dann guck ich auch mal auf Ariel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> ja warum denn nicht ?^^ mir würds gefallen :>



da versteh ich auf russisch ja wahrscheinlich noch mehr


----------



## IchBinNichtLol (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich geh auf nen französichen oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mich erinnerts ja eher an das waschpulver


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> na,das will ich miterleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso wundert mich das jetzt garnet^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja auch zwei Fraktionen, denke die meisten Buffies hier werden zu den Asmodae gehen, die sind doch "böse" und deshalb viiiieeel cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Elyos!


----------



## MansionCross (6. September 2009)

34 min noch >.<" AAAAAAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> da versteh ich auf russich ja wahrscheinlich noch mehr



so schlimm sind wir aus bayern oder österreich auch ned :>^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

wer möchte mitwetten dass der buffed server noch vor den aion servern down geht? *hand heb*


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Wieso wundert mich das jetzt garnet^^




na weil du mich schon kennst hrhrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (6. September 2009)

Dito


----------



## Bedzi (6. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja auch zwei Fraktionen, denke die meisten Buffies hier werden zu den Asmodae gehen, die sind doch "böse" und deshalb viiiieeel cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die hälfte der buffies sind ja auch böse.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich gehöhre zu der hälfte!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> na weil du mich schon kennst hrhrhrhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und da heissts immer unsere Denkweise wäre so linear und brechnend^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Gleich ist Halbzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

30min noch -.-


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

gogo leute.10 seiten schaffen wir noch bis 18 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> 30min noch -.-



bin schon im login screen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

die ham gesagt in der beta kann man nur asmo zoggen..

Die elyos wolln se uns noch nich zumuten die kommen ers später ins game^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> gogo leute.10 seiten schaffen wir noch bis 18 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch mal 10 oder wie meisnte?^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

so... tüte chips, n stück kuchen, spaghettis und 3 liter eistee.... sollte reichen für die ersten 2 stunden lulz^^


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Gleich ist Halbzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



30 MINUTEN NOCH :>^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> die ham gesagt in der beta kann man nur asmo zoggen..
> 
> Die elyos wolln se uns noch nich zumuten die kommen ers später ins game^^



das heiß die haben die beta keys nur an männer vergeben? weil die frauen wollen bestimmt alle weiße engelsflügel haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> gogo leute.10 seiten schaffen wir noch bis 18 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tja wenn die flood kontrolle nich wäre^^


----------



## cbOneX (6. September 2009)

Ich spiele es auch das erste mal und bin schon ganz neugierig auf das Game.

Hoffentlich halten das dann in ner halben Stunde auch die Login Server aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (6. September 2009)

Ok langsam nervt die einlogg-Musik von doch ..
warum machen die nicht jetzt schon die server auf *heul*


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

aufauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

hat wer gold für mich ? ^^ 
will der reichste in aion sein^^ 

*witz*

ich glaub ich hatte was im kaffee


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Bussen schrieb:


> Ok langsam nervt die einlogg-Musik von doch ..
> warum machen die nicht jetzt schon die server auf *heul*


Dann hättest du dass um 17:00 gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> hat wer gold für mich ? ^^
> will der reichste in aion sein^^
> 
> *witz*
> ...



kinah mein freund... kinah^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> hat wer gold für mich ? ^^
> will der reichste in aion sein^^
> 
> *witz*
> ...



nimm K.O. tropfen dann kannst du in einem die halbe stunde überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hatte was im kaffee



Unterschreib ich einfach ma so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> kinah mein freund... kinah^^



XD^^


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

auf welchen server geht die buffed com jetzt? oder weiß man noch garnich welche server es gibt?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

12.500 leute auf der serverstatus Seite^^


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

Bald gehts los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Haut um 18uhr die server weg !! ^^


----------



## mortishelos (6. September 2009)

Mal so ne frage wie oft habt ihr euch schon probiert euch einzuloggen?

4 mal sind es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mortishelos


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> auf welchen server geht die buffed com jetzt? oder weiß man noch garnich welche server es gibt?



die gehen alle zur meerjungfrau


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

kinah ?

dat bin isch nüscht......

hoffentlich überzeugt mich die beta, sonst muss ich heute Ulduar gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> 12.500 leute auf der serverstatus Seite^^



need link


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

jo das is schonmal nice.. alle schnorrer in aion die nach gold fragen sind dann die gleichen nerds die aucvh in wow nach gold gammelten


bei uns sind das kinah ihr nasen  ^^   <<<<  nich böse gemeint



omg  12000 leute drauf      http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> auf welchen server geht die buffed com jetzt? oder weiß man noch garnich welche server es gibt?
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

vielleicht machen sie ja dann die server früher auf^^, Dann ists um 15 vor 7 vielleicht möglich einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> kinah ?
> 
> dat bin isch nüscht......
> 
> ...



KINAH heißt die währung XDDDDD


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

so schnell noch eine qualmen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trikalium (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zeit muß vergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würd jetzt gern in nullkommanix 30 min altern, das würd ich jetzt in kauf nehmen


----------



## Njeck (6. September 2009)

Also mal eine kurze Frage...die Chars aus der Open Beta werden zum 18.09 also auch wieder zurück gesetzt oder?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> Ariel ftw :>



Buffed 4 Ariel^^


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

also alle auf ariel?


----------



## Gen91 (6. September 2009)

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ DA


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

Njeck schrieb:


> Also mal eine kurze Frage...die Chars aus der Open Beta werden zum 18.09 also auch wieder zurück gesetzt oder?




ja allet wird zerstört!!!


Ariel  FTW


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ die gibts :>
> 
> Ariel ftw :>



los alle auf die americanischen server xD


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

gold schnorren in wow.... hab ich nicht nötig bei knapp 47k gold.

aber:

ich mag wow nicht mehr ^^

deshalb,.... ähmmm was wollen wir gleich spielen ?
mist vergessen..............


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

13.000 leute auf http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Linker bildschirm aion einlogg fenster rechter buffed und aion server status 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

13.000^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

<---- 100k gold XD 50k an gilde und 50k an freunde verteilt XD (aber nur an freunde die ich nich in aion sehn will! die andern sollen pleite gehn und mitkommen xD)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> 13.000 leute auf http://kindred.aion.tv/status/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sekunden -.-^^


----------



## DeAm0n24 (6. September 2009)

Und um 18 Uhr kommt folgende Meldung

*414* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> ich mag wow nicht mehr ^^



/sign
will nicht mindestens 3 mal die woche 4 stunden raiden müssen >.<
und außerdem pvp > all


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

USA hat zwei auf grün ......


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

also treffen wa uns alle auf ariel? ^^ 

wer wird elyios wer wird asmodier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Bald stürzt die Server seite ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

kommt leute 20 seiten noch bis 18 uhr^^


ma schauen wie stabil der buffed server is


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> also treffen wa uns alle auf ariel? ^^
> 
> wer wird elyios wer wird asmodier?
> 
> ...



asmodier..engels flügel sind schwul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> also treffen wa uns alle auf ariel? ^^
> 
> wer wird elyios wer wird asmodier?
> 
> ...



ja wir treffen uns da :> elyios mit meiner legion :>


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

oh jaa ich warte auf ariel.. die geile meerjungfrau, da will jeder drauf^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Man siehe Signatur..

btw....Charlie und Jake rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (6. September 2009)

Ihr seid ja schlimmer als Tokio Hotel Groupies! ;D Ich freu mich zwar auch aber es gibt genug schöne Sachen zu tun und ich muss net direkt um 18:00 mit der Welle an Leuten on   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> oh jaa ich warte auf ariel.. die geile meerjungfrau, da will jeder drauf^^



hrrhrr <3 XD


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

So, bierchen geholt, jetz kanns losgehen.
Und falls um 18.00 alles abstürzt zieh ich halt den jährlichen Waschgang von Weihnachten auf heute vor und geh baden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> oh jaa ich warte auf ariel.. die geile meerjungfrau, da will jeder drauf^^



ja rein kann man ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MansionCross (6. September 2009)

na das wird interessant ... obs warteschlangen geben wird beim charakter erstellen ? :> oder einloggen *gg*


----------



## Ksde (6. September 2009)

offizielles Aion-Forum wieder ON!!!!!


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja schlimmer als Tokio Hotel Groupies! ;D Ich freu mich zwar auch aber es gibt genug schöne Sachen zu tun und ich muss net direkt um 18:00 mit der Welle an Leuten on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DOch das ist für uns ein zwang um 18 uhr on zu gehen ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für die letzten wochen der geilen unterhaltung hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für die letzten wochen der geilen unterhaltung hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für die letzten wochen der geilen unterhaltung hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"bis in 7 tagen" oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für die letzten wochen der geilen unterhaltung hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo das war echt nice hat die zeit in der arbeit extrem verkürzt :> dankeschön auch ; )


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

welche klassen nehmt ihr so?
<<< Kantor


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja schlimmer als Tokio Hotel Groupies! ;D Ich freu mich zwar auch aber es gibt genug schöne Sachen zu tun und ich muss net direkt um 18:00 mit der Welle an Leuten on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt, 
ich instaliere gerade VFR Germany 4 für den FSX
hab nebenbei einen kaffee gekocht
katze gestreichelt


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> "bis in 7 tagen" oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




RISCHTIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für die letzten wochen der geilen unterhaltung hier im forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schließ ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

So aion läuft im hintergrund und meine login daten habe ich auch scho eingegeben ^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

wir sind so ein haufen erbärmliche nerds XD


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Gladi, Beschwörer und Kantor. Und Elyos weil Asmos sind mir jetz schon zu überlaufen wie bei nem anderen spiel so ne Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MansionCross (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> welche klassen nehmt ihr so?
> <<< Kantor



assassin xD werd aber sicherlich versuchen jede klasse anzutesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

immerhin müssen wir die 7 tage zwischen ob und headstart überbrücken und vorkompensieren!!! also spielt genug meine söhne und töchter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

20 min gogo sperrt eure Kinder weg xD


----------



## Acuria (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> wir sind so ein haufen erbärmliche nerds XD



Hehe


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ 



><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   DOWN!°!°°°  lol


13000 warn zu viel anscheinend^^


----------



## cbOneX (6. September 2009)

Ich mache mir jetzt nochn Radler und dann kann es losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ELYOS RANGER FTW


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> http://kindred.aion.tv/status/
> 
> 
> 
> ><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   DOWN!°!°°°  lol



http://kindred.aion.tv/status/ jo is down HILFE!^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

MansionCross schrieb:


> assassin xD werd aber sicherlich versuchen jede klasse anzutesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann HF...das kein so kindergarten levlen wie bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

DOWN ! ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> 20 min gogo sperrt eure Kinder weg xD




hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (6. September 2009)

Aratianne schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles tut, um die Zeit zu überbrücken...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Darum dürfen die leute mit Pre Order auch 2 Tage vor dem Frühstart ihre Chars erstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit man 2 tage lang zeit für die Regler hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> DOch das ist für uns ein zwang um 18 uhr on zu gehen ^^



Ja es war ja net meine Absicht euch euern Zwang zu nehmen oder den Spaß zu verderben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel spaß euch allen außer den Emodiern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

ich stell mir gerade vor wie leer das hier gleich ist wenn alles klappt xD


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> 20 min gogo sperrt eure Kinder weg xD



ich hab nur ne katze, zum glück


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Also noch 15 min ... HILFE *freu*


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

die solln on gehen!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> ich stell mir gerade vor wie leer das hier gleich ist wenn alles klappt xD



Viel Interesasnter werden die 1,5 Millionen Heul-Threads wenns net geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

ZITAT(Kafka @ 6.09.2009, 17:42) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

20 min gogo sperrt eure Kinder weg xD

ich muss gleich auf 2 kiddies aufpassen ich will aber zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ja es war ja net meine Absicht euch euern Zwang zu nehmen oder den Spaß zu verderben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



he! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, aion server status doown. neeeein! hilfe.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> ich stell mir gerade vor wie leer das hier gleich ist wenn alles klappt xD




naja die moderatoren brauchen ja auch mal urlaub xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

AAAAAhahahahahahaahahaaIIIIOOOOOOOOOOON xD


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

die statusseite ist bei mir oFF gegangen, *wer hat sie kaput gemacht ?*


----------



## nekori (6. September 2009)

hrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Darum dürfen die leute mit Pre Order auch 2 Tage vor dem Frühstart ihre Chars erstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ahhhh wie kann etwas sich nur so grausam lin änge ziehen^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

hab das gefühl das die server abkacken wenn alle um 18 uhr drauf zugreifen


----------



## Idekoon (6. September 2009)

Also ich glaube ja eher gleich kommen 1289046789 mimimimi Threads rein ;D


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

die längsten stunden meines lebens xD


----------



## Pady2468 (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> welche klassen nehmt ihr so?
> <<< Kantor



SM natürlich und nen assassin werd ich mir auch machen


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

jetzt sind wir quasi im blindflug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> hab das gefühl das die server abkacken wenn alle um 18 uhr drauf zugreifen



das denke ich nicht. deshalb log ich mich erst 18:02 ein^^


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

launcher Aion rot :/ nein bitte nicht XD^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

bei mir auch XD FORCE THAT LAUNCH!!!! XD

oder

may the LAUNCHFORCE be with you


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

ich werd erst um halb on kommen da ich bestimmt ne halbe stunde für die char erstellung benötige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

kann mich im forum net anmelden.. sagt mir immer falsche Acc-daten?? Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

alles rot, wir werden sterben


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich werd erst um halb on kommen da ich bestimmt ne halbe stunde für die char erstellung benötige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me too ^^ XD


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> kann mich im forum net anmelden.. sagt mir immer falsche Acc-daten?? Kann jemand helfen?


Wen interessiert denn das Forum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

Mein Sohn hingelegt, jetzt kann die Action beginnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

neue frage:
männlicher oder weiblicher char?
ich nehm weiblich da sieht die rüssi cooler aus


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn das Forum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





jetz glaub ich keine sau^^


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Bei mir ist aion nicht rot ^^
*EDIT: jetzt scho -.-*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

nur weibliche :x


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

will rein -.-


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

11 minuten


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> neue frage:
> männlicher oder weiblicher char?
> ich nehm weiblich da sieht die rüssi cooler aus



Mainchar Männlich (die rüstungen an den weiblichen asmodiern gefällt mir irgendwie ned so...)
und twink weiblicher elyos^^


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Alle magier zu mir!!! Wir casten jetzt gemeinsam nen zauber damit die Zeit schneller vergeht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> will rein -.-




will sterben


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hingelegt, jetzt kann die Action beginnen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pass auf der schläft nicht bis am 13ten =) oder da ist was falsch gelaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

Argh Pizza und Server werden wohl gleichzeitig On gehen .. Grübeln was ist wichtiger .. Scheiß auf Pizza bin Fett genug xD


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

gogo 4 seiten noch bis 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

10 minuten


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

/push 20 seiten


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

hmm ich will endlich char erstellen und spielen :>^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

8 min...^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

9 min


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

/puuuuush


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

haha Lemieux der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honoris (6. September 2009)

schon wer versucht sich einzuloggen?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

http://kindred.aion.tv/status/  <<< probleme ^^


----------



## mortishelos (6. September 2009)

Server ist online 























































Scherz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Noch 8 min in der zeit sterb ich


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Push too :>


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Argh Pizza und Server werden wohl gleichzeitig On gehen .. Grübeln was ist wichtiger .. Scheiß auf Pizza bin Fett genug xD




rofl  made my day^^


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Argh Pizza und Server werden wohl gleichzeitig On gehen .. Grübeln was ist wichtiger .. Scheiß auf Pizza bin Fett genug xD



xD


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

Versuche mir nen Goblin zu basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

8


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

wer schreibt freiwillige jede sekunde die zeit zum start? dann geht die seitenzahl und der beitragszähler hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Mein Gott wie sinnfrei dieses ganze gespamme ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaize (6. September 2009)

Honoris schrieb:


> schon wer versucht sich einzuloggen?




bin schon seit 10 min im log in screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brauch nur noch "enter" pushen...


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

*spamspamspam* /push 8min


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein hoppel hase wie cute <3 :>


----------



## Dessertdog (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> Push too :>


genug gepusht^^


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

das beste an aion ist... 

fangt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

sinnfrei oder ein ausgeklügelter plan buffeds server in den ruin zu treiben!?^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

7 min /push


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE!!!


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

Wir müssen die Seiten pushen bis *30*-Seite


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Soll ja keinen Sinn machen sondern die Zeit totschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

in der ob wirdsn weiblicher^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

hehe .. Ich oder Ich holdie Pizza jetzt raus und sie iss halb fertig.. Zum Essen komm Ich eh nich .... 




Wer schreibt das die Server Online sind ? ^^

Derjenige bekommt en Keks von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Lustig ist das gespamme aber ^^


----------



## PC-Flo (6. September 2009)

gleich gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffentlich klappt alles !!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE!!!



Na das wissen wir doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

vor dem start 20 seiten /push


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ein hoppel hase wie cute <3 :>



jaja lach mich nur aus wirst du um 18 uhr sehen was du davon hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE!!!



ich dich auch xD^^ </3


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

MAYFEE LIEBT MICH!!!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

2 seiten noch xD


----------



## Pady2468 (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> neue frage:
> männlicher oder weiblicher char?
> ich nehm weiblich da sieht die rüssi cooler aus



kommt auf die klasse an für nen mage würd ich z.B. immer weiblichen char erstellen


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

kommt schon /push


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Ich nehm random aussehen, verkünstelt wird sich erst zum start^^
Mist jetz iss des bier alle bovor ich on gehen


----------



## Thrawns (6. September 2009)

*wart*


----------



## mortishelos (6. September 2009)

pushpush


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE!!!




Ich dich auch willst du mich heiraten?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

oh nein 6 min


----------



## Tommsen (6. September 2009)

ICH KOMM NICHT KLAR !!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niLsator (6. September 2009)

Geht ihr eigentlich auch immer zurück zum Desktop nachdem der Login bei Aion nicht geklappt hat? Irgendwie komisch ^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Mei jetzt kriegts euch wieder ein^^


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

hmm, nicht vorzustellen was passiert, wenn die server nicht um 18.oo stehen =P. vergesst nicht, dass es eine beta ist.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Späherin ich komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

gogo 2 seiten noch das schaffen wir :>


----------



## Devellas (6. September 2009)

Ich WILL Spielen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ich dich auch willst du mich heiraten?



ja nein vielleicht vergessen..schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

Klick ich oder lass ich es ? xD

Ich will meinen Namen reservieren !! DDD


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Was ist wenn uns die Mods des vermiesen und vorher dicht machen? *Angst hat*


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

4 :30


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

Was ist wenn uns die Mods des vermiesen und vorher dicht machen? *Angst hat*


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

ach wäre doch der timer bei pre select schon soweit runter ;-)  das wäre schön


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

5 MINUTEN


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

ich poste


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Oegi schrieb:


> gogo 2 seiten noch das schaffen wir :>



2?!oO

*nach unten schau*

Also mein Abi is was her aber glaube von 19 auf 20 sinds net 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

5 min


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

ach ihr seit herrlich *am bier nipp* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Noch 2 seiten aber nur noch 5 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (6. September 2009)

niLsator schrieb:


> Geht ihr eigentlich auch immer zurück zum Desktop nachdem der Login bei Aion nicht geklappt hat? Irgendwie komisch ^^



Ja, hatte deshalb auch schon meine Panik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. September 2009)

Ich will Kekse... Und zocken xD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

böse admins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/pushushush


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

1 seite und 4 minuten >.>

edit: erster


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> ach wäre doch der timer bei pre select schon soweit runter ;-)  das wäre schön



head start wäre besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaize (6. September 2009)

www.seid.seit.de ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

wir werden also diven. äh daevas.


----------



## kekei (6. September 2009)

3;30 du lügner... wenn es denn genau dann startet^^


----------



## Wutprobe (6. September 2009)

4 minuten ! :> viel spaß euch allen !


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

mag jemand salzstangen?^^


----------



## PC-Flo (6. September 2009)

4 MIN!


----------



## cbOneX (6. September 2009)

3 Minuten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jizz0 (6. September 2009)

<-


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Ja, hatte deshalb auch schon meine Panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannste iG dann austellen....


----------



## Valin dX (6. September 2009)

<--- ariel
<--- asmodier
<--- Priest


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

ich mag salzstangen /push


----------



## Thrawns (6. September 2009)

Server up!














































Nee, doch nicht.


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

ich we rd mir später nochmal in ruhe den thread durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mich über uns kaputt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

bin vollgefressen.. kann losgehen!


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2009)

Jetzt endet der Spam hier mal. Ihr dürft euch gerne über das Thema unterhalten, aber nicht so.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

T minus 180 sekunden


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2009)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ES SOLL LOSGEHEN!!!!!!!


----------



## kekei (6. September 2009)

Asmodier ftw!


----------



## Tommsen (6. September 2009)

AION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AIONAION AION AION AION AION


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

EUCH ALLEN VIEL SPASS WIR SEHEN UNS AM 13TEN WIEDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

ok chef


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

jemand keinen key? den lach ich schon mal im voraus aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

wir freuen uns doch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (6. September 2009)

2 Minuten


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

Mag was von Mc-Doof. wer bestellt? 5 Cheeseburger,1Mc rip und pommes danke


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

pfui!!!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Wielang noch  ? Die seite geht bei mir nimma


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

viel spaß allen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

*2 min*


----------



## Symatry (6. September 2009)

letz have some fun

lady penis will onlineeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gen91 (6. September 2009)

Ist es eigentlich mit 1.5 dazugekommen, dass das Spiel sich automatisch schließt, sobald er nicht zum Server verbinden kann?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Mag was von Mc-Doof. wer bestellt? 5 Cheeseburger,1Mc rip und pommes danke



alles klar schick mir deine adresse per pm


----------



## PC-Flo (6. September 2009)

1min 15 sec


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. September 2009)

So Bier iss auf Pizza neben mir .. Server dürfen hochfahren ! ogoggogogogo


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Man möge den grünen Post beachten...


----------



## Lemieux (6. September 2009)

keine angst admins.. wenn alles sauber abläuft ist hier ab 18.05 gähnende leere. bis am 13ten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honzoworsto (6. September 2009)

Hab grad auf der offizielen aion hp gelesen das sich alles um eine Stunde verschieben soll irgendwelche Server probleme ...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. September 2009)

Countdown? xd


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

so bin raus hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke euch!!! ab jetzt bleibt alles aufm pc zu was nich mit aion zu tun hat!!


----------



## Thrawns (6. September 2009)

Ich glaube der grüne Post wurde einfach überspammt.


----------



## kekei (6. September 2009)

toll nochmal alles von neu laden, wieso schließt sich das teil direkt wenn die server nicht online sind?>_<


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

1 min


----------



## niLsator (6. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich mit 1.5 dazugekommen, dass das Spiel sich automatisch schließt, sobald er nicht zum Server verbinden kann?



das war auch meine frage....weiß da wer mehr ? nervt ja ziemlich


----------



## Raaandy (6. September 2009)

18 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

en letztes mal in before closed


----------



## Freewalker (6. September 2009)

niLsator schrieb:


> das war auch meine frage....weiß da wer mehr ? nervt ja ziemlich


War auch in der CB schon so wenn die Server off waren


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich glaube der grüne Post wurde einfach überspammt.



Wo war denn hier nen grüner post ? O_O


----------



## Grimmjow19 (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> en letztes mal in before closed



same here


----------



## Oglokk (6. September 2009)

Honzoworsto schrieb:


> Hab grad auf der offizielen aion hp gelesen das sich alles um eine Stunde verschieben soll irgendwelche Server probleme ...




Und Du redest auch nicht im Suff?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arenasturm (6. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (6. September 2009)

niLsator schrieb:


> das war auch meine frage....weiß da wer mehr ? nervt ja ziemlich


Ich habe einmal auf das X geklickt und nicht auf OK. Dann ist es nicht sofort zu gegangen. Nachdem ich aber auf den Desktop gewechselt bin, war auch das Spiel weg...


----------



## Yours (6. September 2009)

hats scho jemand versucht?


----------



## Gen91 (6. September 2009)

Honzoworsto schrieb:


> Hab grad auf der offizielen aion hp gelesen das sich alles um eine Stunde verschieben soll irgendwelche Server probleme ...



Wer hatte in der Geschichte nochmal die Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten hinrichten lassen?? Sollte man wieder einführen^^.


----------



## niLsator (6. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> War auch in der CB schon so wenn die Server off waren


oki danke..liegt also nicht an mir bzw meinem system =)


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

GO GO GO.... ZOCKEN IST ANGESAGT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (6. September 2009)

wenn ja ist er sicher nicht mehr bei uns hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

